# Dawsons Shipbuilders,Seahouses



## Michael.b (Oct 28, 2007)

Anyone know the name or any details of the Danish Type Anchor Seiner built by Dawsons?......


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

It might be worth dropping a private message to grahamtowa a member here on SN he has alot of knowledge on boats built in Northumberland


----------



## grahamtowa (May 27, 2006)

Message from Michael received and replied. It was Linda BA178 in 1961


----------



## Michael.b (Oct 28, 2007)

Many thanks Graham for the information you provided,i will pass this on to the people who ask'ed me,also thanks to you "gdynia"....regards to you both.....Michael....


----------

